#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Engineering Degree Career Advice

## jackkingsford

Im already in my 2nd year in college and Im taking a course in Information Technology. However, I realized that this is not what I really want that I want to be a geotechnical engineer.  I told my mum about it and she supports my decision. The only thing that Im worried about is if there are opportunities that are waiting for me if I graduate and pass the board exam. Im not really sure if many companies are interested in geotechnical engineers. Any tips? Should I pursue my course in information technology? Or should I take a risk and enrol in civil engineering instead?





  Similar Threads: Career as a Biomedical Engineer - Biomedical Engineering career prospects, salaries..

----------

